

Show HN: Lyte buys your unused concert/event tickets - antant
http://www.uselyte.com/

======
Igglyboo
How do they prevent you from making a copy of your E-Ticket and simply showing
up to the event earlier than the buyer, or even selling it somewhere else?

~~~
antant
The most fail-safe way we protect against that kind of blatant fraud is by
incentivizing our users to transfer us their ticket electronically. When they
do that, they get paid immediately (versus 1 biz day after the event) and they
eliminate all previous instances of the bar code.

But even in instances where a user does not elect to transfer us a ticket,
when they accept our offer we scan the web for all potential listings of the
ticket. In every case to-date, if a ticket remains listed it is because the
user forgot to pull it down. When we remind them, they do.

We have processed $100s of thousands of dollars in tickets so far and we have
encountered two cases of potential fraud to-date. In both instances, the users
exhibited shady behavior, operating from various email accounts & IPs (among
other things), not responding to our additional requests for information, etc.
We were able to catch them BEFORE the event and immediately cancel their
accounts & transactions. Unfortunately we saw those same users operating on a
couple of the large marketplaces.

Hope that answers your question.

Ant

